# Hey Guys :)



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

HI, just thought I would introduce myself!!

My name is Brandy and I live in New Brunswick, Canada!! I have 3 boys(skin kids) and I have 2 dogs, 8 Guinea Pigs, a Bearded Dragon and 3 kitties :wink: oh yah we also have 160 gallon fish tank and a 66 gallon fish tank  

My first cat is Kaymen, she's a 7.5 yr old tortie, Kasey is a 4 mth old tabby and Kipper is a 6 week old Calico that we just got 2 nights ago...so far she's been seperated from everyone as she has nasty mites...

Anyways that's us in a nutshell :luv


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well welcome Momto3boys 

Do you perhaps have any photo's of your kittens?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

I do and I just added them in the "Meet my Kitty" forum :wink:


----------



## asterix09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great stuff, will check it out!!!

Thanks


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

It's titled "My Girls" if it makes it any easier


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!!

Just saw the pictures, they are all adorable!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, I think so too :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Your cats are so gorgeous!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks!!

And cool...I've never seen my name in a blinkie/smily/whatever ya wanna call it before :lol:


----------



## tdmom (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 10, 2009)

SWEET!!! And another Maritimer at that :mrgreen:


----------

